# Freezer filler trip



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out to "pull the triggers" today. After a short run to the usual spots, marked clouds of bait and fish. Lock jaw.

After hitting "the spot" -- we call it the G spot because we never see anybody else find it -- nothing. So headed to the Edge.

Along with everyone else apparently. At least 10 boats in the area.

We rolled over the secret spot that everybody knows about, and the sonar lit up. Was able to stick the hook first time! Caught a few good ones then put the chum bag over. Then it was on!

190 ft of water and finally caught 2 legal triggers, lost 2 at the boat, and release several shorts. Can't remember catching trigs that deep.

The beeliner bite was on fire. Several doubles in the 19 - 20 inch class. The wanted fresh-cut bait today. Mostly rubies chunked small.

Trolled while we ate amazing sliders the wife prepped. Moes chopped BBQ and Sister Shubert's rolls with cole slaw. Good stuff!

Rode in to nice seas and good tunes. Had to dodge spring breakers on jet skis coming in the pass. I guess they have to leave their brains at the dock when they rent those things.

Overall a great day for a March trip.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck yeah !! Very nice. 


Scott


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice work, I find big moon bite slow early in the day then lights up after lunch.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Nothing on the troll? Good haul as well.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't beat a box full of big mingos


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great box, way ta hit em!!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done. Thanks for the report!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, hate I missed ya' Phil


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Noticed you left the skin on the mingos. Just wondering if they freeze better that way or maybe like mullet just taste better skin on?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

wrightackle said:


> Noticed you left the skin on the mingos. Just wondering if they freeze better that way or maybe like mullet just taste better skin on?


Well you can do more with them that way.
I leave the scales and ribs intact.
Then usually we grill them "on the half-shell".

But if we want to blacken, fried, or paneed them we just skin them beforehand.

Just more versatile.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Headed out to "pull the triggers" today. After a short run to the usual spots, marked clouds of bait and fish. Lock jaw.
> 
> After hitting "the spot" -- we call it the G spot because we never see anybody else find it -- nothing. So headed to the Edge.
> 
> ...


Good job! Did you anchor while bottom fishing? I am asking because I saw few boats anchored at the edge last Sunday


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes we use a wreck anchor once we locate the "blue fuzz" that usually means mingos are there.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Yes we use a wreck anchor once we locate the "blue fuzz" that usually means mingos are there.


Sounds good! I will look forward to get me one, and make sure to bring somebody with a good back to pull that anchor 200’ up ahahhahhaha


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Great Catch!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Lipz said:


> Sounds good! I will look forward to get me one, and make sure to bring somebody with a good back to pull that anchor 200’ up ahahhahhaha


Can't do it without an anchor ball or windlass. Or a strong young man or a GREAT woman to do the pulling.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

